# Welcome to the new Muzzleloading Forum



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

By request, here is the new muzzleloading forum. Pretty good timing since the season here starts tomorrow.

Enjoy.

:beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

sweet


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Great idea Chris. Now we just need an optics and other gear forum or somthing like that. Seems like there are optic ?'s all over the sight in the rifle, coyote, squirrel, and other forums. Would probably help a lot of people more to have them all in one spot.

Matt


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

makes sence to me


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thaaaank you Chris! I've been wanting one for a while, now it's finally here! Yay!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

chris i think it twas a good idea after all thanks


----------



## Osprey (Jul 6, 2004)

Wonderful! Should get me back on the site more often.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Have been away from Nodak during hunting season and didn't even know this was here. I just posted a ML scope poll over on the Deer Hunting Forum.

Mod, feel free to move it over here if you like...


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

looks like chris got to it before me...


----------

